# For the hunters - Pig hunting Northern Territory Style



## Dipcdame (Oct 23, 2008)

Just thought you would all like to see how it's done up in the Territory!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL OWNED Take that photo yourself??


----------



## Trouble (Oct 23, 2008)

:shock::lol: That's FUNNY & AWESOME!
here piggy piggy piggy piggy!


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 23, 2008)

Rocky said:


> LOL OWNED Take that photo yourself??



LOL wish I could say yes, but it was from an email a riend sent me! 
If I HAD been there, I doubt I would have stopped long enough to get that photo.................. despite an inability to climb, I would have shot straight up the nearest tree!!!!!!!!

heh heh


----------



## andyscott (Oct 23, 2008)

That pic is hanging up in The Loins Den (little pub between the Daintree and Cooktown FNQ)

Its a great shot.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 23, 2008)

Some random pics from Google.












:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
I love crocs I'll do some more soon!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 23, 2008)

*More!*

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## travie (Oct 23, 2008)

haha thats gold mate


----------



## Retic (Oct 23, 2008)

The Croc with the pig was apparently actually photographed in Kruger National Park in South Africa, it appears to be one of those things that gets 'altered' wherever it is posted, like the huge snake on the electric fence and the Anaconda across the dirt road.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 23, 2008)

yay go Kruger LOL im born n S.A LOL the park is awesome btw ppl great place to go


----------



## miley_take (Oct 23, 2008)

Go the croc!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Agh I want a croc.


----------



## cris (Oct 23, 2008)

Being a warthog, my money would be on it being in Africa too. Still just as cool whatever the country.


----------



## cockney red (Oct 24, 2008)

cris said:


> Being a warthog, my money would be on it being in Africa too. Still just as cool whatever the country.


Not a Warthog. Probably a Bushpig.


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol thats one lucky pig. seeing though my dogs cant get to it now. Im sure the croc would be alot quicker in the kill process then the dogs!


----------

